# How hard is it to get into London Film School? (1 Viewer)



## groove (Sep 26, 2014)

How hard is it to get into LFS? What are the acceptance rates like? They do not require a student film, but what really are they looking for?


----------



## Chris W (Sep 26, 2014)

Maybe these threads will help answer your question:

https://www.filmschool.org/threads/london-film-school-lfs.7448/
https://www.filmschool.org/threads/nfts-or-lfs.11303/


----------



## groove (Sep 27, 2014)

thank you, although I was hoping for someone who had been through the application to share their experience. In terms of what they require and what degree of knowledge they expect beforehand...


----------



## Chris W (Sep 29, 2014)

groove said:


> thank you, although I was hoping for someone who had been through the application to share their experience. In terms of what they require and what degree of knowledge they expect beforehand...








						London Film School (LFS)
					

Hello everyone,  I was wondering what everyone here thinks of the London Film School...I've heard many good things...how's it's reputation? Is it on par with the big schools in the US (ie USC, NYU, AFI) How competitive is it? (acceptance rate?) Any details would be appreciated!



					www.filmschool.org
				




Someone posted in this thread who got accepted. They might know some more perhaps.


----------



## Kane (Mar 21, 2019)

Following


----------



## Michealscarn (Jul 4, 2020)

@Chris W None of those links work?


----------



## Chris W (Jul 4, 2020)

Michealscarn said:


> @Chris W None of those links work?


Sorry those were URLs to the old site.

I fixed it.

Change "studentfilms.com" to "filmschool.org" and it works.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------

